# Best fertilizer for large area?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a back pasture area at my house I'm starting to really work on this year, it's over 80,000 sq ft. I've already put down pre emergent and have some post emergent when it starts warming up. Is there a general fertilizer that is a decent price for this large area? I'm not trying to make it perfect, but I do want want it pretty nice. I have stuff for up close to my house, but needing ideas for this larger area. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@dbarlow whatever you can find on clearance.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Granular urea (46-0-0) would work well for this. Cheap and high in nitrogen. If you get a clump or two and it burns the turf, you probably won't even notice it looking out across 80k sq ft.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Granular urea (46-0-0) would work well for this. Cheap and high in nitrogen. If you get a clump or two and it burns the turf, you probably won't even notice it looking out across 80k sq ft.


I second this.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

46-0-0 granular


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

soonersfan4512 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Granular urea (46-0-0) would work well for this. Cheap and high in nitrogen. If you get a clump or two and it burns the turf, you probably won't even notice it looking out across 80k sq ft.
> ...


Where can you buy this and how much square foot does it cover?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Any feed store or bulk fertilizer place should have it. You're in Mississippi, there should be plenty of co-ops around to help point you in the right direction.

To get 1 lbs of N/1000 sq ft. You'll need 173 lbs each feeding. I can get bags of 46-0-0 around here for $13-15/50 lbs.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Like mentioned above co op and feed stores are where you need to be. I get my 33-0-0 50lb bag for 13.50


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

33-0-0 will be easier to find at the local feed store. Last season it was $11 for a 50lb bag. Put it out right before rain or during rain. Instagreen!


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone, I'll start calling co ops tomorrow.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

My local site ones and ewings keep 46 0 0 in stock.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@dbarlow You may be tracking on this. If you're looking for straight N, I'd price per amount of N versus lb of product. I'd think bulk urea, AMS, or UAN, whichever is cheapest per lb of N.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dbarlow if you know a farmer in your area, ask them. They will know the best price/place for it.

FYI
1lb of urea is 0.46lb of Nitrogen. If you want to apply 1lb of N/ksqft, then you will need around 2lb of urea (1/0.46=2.17) per ksqft.

1lb of AMS (ammonia sulfate) is 0.21lb. Using the same math, you will need 4.8lb of AMS/ksqft.

If both 50lb bags are around the same price ($15-20), then urea would be the cheapest since you need half the pounds compared to AMS. Also there is less lifting, storing and spreading.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Crop Production Service is likely your best bet if you have one near you.


----------

